# Import partition from another FreeBSD server



## betodiass96 (Apr 18, 2021)

Good afternoon.

I am new to FreeBSD and would like some help.

My old server stick on the Hd where was installed the System of FreeBSD 9.3. The other two Hd that contains 1.7TB of data are ok.I installed FreeBSD on a new HD and inserted the other two old HDS, it recognizes the HDS, but does not show the partitions for me to mount.

Can someone help me


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2021)

What version does the new system have? Please don't say it's also 9.3. FreeBSD 9.3 has been EoL since December 2016 and is not supported any more.


----------

